# Choking?



## Spear (May 8, 2016)

Is this chicken choking?
I did pick her up before I took this video because she was doing this and I strocked her neck and opened her mouth to check for and obstruction but found nothing...


----------



## brownchickenfarm (Jul 7, 2016)

I think it's just messed up in the head


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

She may be adjusting her crop or gizzard. Chickens do that on occasion.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I agree with Dawg. It looks like she's adjusting her crop.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have chickens that do that and can't find a cause.Finally decided it was a chicken thing.


----------

